# He's a great American fisherman...



## Knowledge97 (Feb 13, 2010)

Since it is white as a ghost out side and many people probably aren't fishing today, I figured we could talk fishing shows. 
He’s a great American fisherman...

	How many more hours do blue-collared bass fishermen have to suffer through? Agony only begins to describe the emotions that many a bass angler gets while suffering through Roland Martin’s countless fish stories. 

        First let me explain that I understand Martin is trying to sell products so that he can keep his sponsorships and make a living. Shortly after watching his show this morning I began to wonder where this overwhelming feeling of animosity towards Martin came from. Was it his numerous attempts to over estimate the size of his fish, or was it his never ending use of the word sonnnnnnn? Throughout the show Martin continued to catch 2 to 3 pounders and forever insisted that they weighed at least 6 or 7 pounds. Seriously... I mean many fishermen exaggerate, but Roland Martin takes fish tales to an entirely different level. At one point during the show he described the current spot that he was fishing, and explained it as having 2,3,4, and 12 pounders. To jump from 4 to 12 pounds in description is a bit much. I doubt that Martin has ever seen or heard the expression “over the top.” The other side of the story is Martin’s unrestrained use of his annoyingly familiar catch phrase: sonnnnnnn. Most bass fishing personalities have a catch phrase, however, Martin’s is the only one that makes me consider packing up the graphite for good. This phrase, not alcohol, ruins marriages and destroys families. I already know my answer, but is Roland Martin the most annoying bass fishing personality of all time?


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 13, 2010)

i love you brother,you took the words wright out of my mouth.back in the day orlando wilson woud be a close second.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't remember the dude's name, but 10-15 years ago there was this idiot who acted like a fool on every show.... Jumping around and screaming every time he got a bite.  

But yeah.... Roland is kind of obnoxious.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd throw Jimmy Houston in there too....a fraud with the laugh of a wounded hyena..


----------



## little rascal (Feb 13, 2010)

*Are.....*

.........Roland and Tred Barta brothers??????


----------



## BoosterC (Feb 13, 2010)

Charlie, "bass get away from my Minnkota 36v, 82 lb thrust, easy lift trolling motor, or I'll jerk a knot in you with my 7ft lamiglass high modulus, extreme ceramic guides, Kistler Helium model KH7-md flipping stick," Ingram.  His 12 inchers are also 3 to 7 lbs.

I like Jimmy Houston.  He is just as much fun in person at a show as he is on the water.    I love that part of his  theme song Chuckin and Windin.

Many a sunset on the water I have sung, " Well it's late in the day, and the sun's getting low, caught me a big'un but I let him go, I sure had fun just watchin him stretch my line.... you know,I think we'll have to go again sometime...."


----------



## LeverAction (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you say Mike Iaconelli? Who could out do him as far as obnoxiousness? Yeah, I agree Roland grates on my nerves at times but I still like watching people catch fish.

Look at Roland Martin's record:

"Martin's BASSMASTER Tournament Trail career includes an unprecedented list of achievements. He holds the records for most tournaments won at 19 and most B.A.S.S. Angler-of-the-Year titles at nine. In addition, he has made 25 appearances in bass fishing's world championship event, the BASS Masters Classic.  He also holds the record of 20, for 2nd place BASS finishes."

Think about it. Long before all the electronics and other innovations that today's tournament anglers have access to and use. Very, very impressive.

All have proven that they can consistently catch large numbers of fish and the only reason they continue to have a show and sponsors is because they have a audience and their names sell fishing products and lures. 

Turn down the volume and enjoy the show! Bass fishermen love watching fish being caught, it's in our blood.....


----------



## joe k (Feb 13, 2010)

My honorable mention is Shaw Grigsby. I really enjoy his show but his voice sends shivers down my spine. Turn down the volume is what I do when he starts to squeak.


----------



## possum steak (Feb 13, 2010)

He does not bother me.

The term "son
" was also used by the likes of Jerry Reed & Burt Reynolds. You don't hear it among the young people of today, only the older guys. I'm 44 and never even hear guys my age use it.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Feb 13, 2010)

Bill Dance is the worst one I have ever watched. He talks like he is reading from a text book and always fishing in the same overstocked  private lake. At least Roland tells where he is fishing and gets excited about what he's doing. Bill is like a robot.


----------



## firefighterfree (Feb 13, 2010)

Roland Martin is rude to a lot of people including children which is the future of our sport. There was a friend of mine that child had asked them for an autograph and Roland got down right nasty with the child. People can say what they want about Mike Iaconelli true he acts a fool on t.v.  but one thing I say is that I have met him several times with my daughter off camera and he has left me with pleasurable meeting with him and lasting impression.  He has a way with children.  Roland Martin is a jerk in my impression.


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2010)

firefighterfree said:


> Roland Martin is rude to a lot of people including children which is the future of our sport. There was a friend of mine that child had asked them for an autograph and Roland got down right nasty with the child. People can say what they want about Mike Iaconelli true he acts a fool on t.v.  but one thing I say is that I have met him several times with my daughter off camera and he has left me with pleasurable meeting with him and lasting impression.  He has a way with children.  Roland Martin is a jerk in my impression.



I have heard things like this and others that fished as his non boater in tourneys. It kind of turned me off to him when he bashed Ranger after he went to Triton in an on stage interview at a weigh-in, then Rapala dropped him. Never bite the hand that feeds you. Now when you think about it, he probably had a lot of help in tournaments back in the day because he was popular and on TV.


----------



## savage_15 (Feb 13, 2010)

babe winklemans show and bob izumi from reel fishing another one is that north american fishing show all the guy ever fishes for is pike and walleye


----------



## southernboy9206 (Feb 13, 2010)

LeverAction said:


> Can you say Mike Iaconelli? Who could out do him as far as obnoxiousness? Yeah, I agree Roland grates on my nerves at times but I still like watching people catch fish.
> 
> Look at Roland Martin's record:
> 
> ...



That is a pretty impressive record, and you have a point that he done it before all of today modern technology.  But it was also a time with a smaller and weaker field full of bank beaters.  Put him in the show now, or actually he still shows up at a FLW or to and see what he does, with the same equipment as any other man out there.  Kinda makes you think was he really that good or good just in his time?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I can't remember the dude's name, but 10-15 years ago there was this idiot who acted like a fool on every show.... Jumping around and screaming every time he got a bite.
> 
> But yeah.... Roland is kind of obnoxious.



Fish Fishburn Biggest idiot in fishing show history!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrzq4fGa1bY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrzq4fGa1bY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2010)

alanwarrenoutdoors.com that's alanwarrenoutdoors.com. This show is 30 seconds of fishing or whatever and 5 minutes of commercials. Everything is this guy talking and it's yada yada.com this and that. 

Another gripe is this pursuit channel we have on direct tv. All day it's infomercials like the magicjack and cooking junk. Most of the shows are on late in the night and early morning.


----------



## southernboy9206 (Feb 13, 2010)

Been fishing with my dad since i was old enough to walk he is my oldest fishing partner and best friend.  But back to the shows. I would have to say that Hank Parker is my favorite, i dont know if its watching his relationship with his kids or the fact me and my dad would record it on VHS every saturday and watch it when we got home from the lake.  But he is a swell guy in my mind, and he dont seem to stretch or take anything to the extreme.  He dont hide the fact that sometimes it takes three days to make a show.  He just seems like a good old country boy out making a living doing what he loves.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 13, 2010)

LeverAction said:


> Can you say Mike Iaconelli? Who could out do him as far as obnoxiousness?



x2 on Iaconelli....cant stand that guy.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 13, 2010)

southernboy9206 said:


> Been fishing with my dad since i was old enough to walk he is my oldest fishing partner and best friend.  But back to the shows. I would have to say that Hank Parker is my favorite, i dont know if its watching his relationship with his kids or the fact me and my dad would record it on VHS every saturday and watch it when we got home from the lake.  But he is a swell guy in my mind, and he dont seem to stretch or take anything to the extreme.  He dont hide the fact that sometimes it takes three days to make a show.  He just seems like a good old country boy out making a living doing what he loves.



Love Hank Parker myself.  He has a great sense of humor and just cracks me up every show.  Doesnt seem like money is an issue to that guy.  He could be living in a cardboard box and not care as long as he had his rod and reel.


----------



## BigBass114 (Feb 13, 2010)

southernboy9206 said:


> I would have to say that Hank Parker is my favorite, i dont know if its watching his relationship with his kids or the fact me and my dad would record it on VHS every saturday and watch it when we got home from the lake.  But he is a swell guy in my mind, and he dont seem to stretch or take anything to the extreme.  He dont hide the fact that sometimes it takes three days to make a show.  He just seems like a good old country boy out making a living doing what he loves.



Hank Parker is also my favorite. He seems like a real good guy, and he is a heck of a fisherman.


----------



## Knowledge97 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts everyone. I thought that this topic might stir up a few opinions. Lizard I agree Orland Wilson was also quite annoying. Woodsman that is funny, I totally forgot about Fish Fishburn; what a joke that guy was. I remember one episode when Fishburn went fishing in a shopping mall, it was probably the dumbest thing I have ever seen. If I ever go fishing in a shopping mall, I hope that somebody skins me like a catfish.


----------



## gahunter12 (Feb 13, 2010)

southernboy9206 said:


> Been fishing with my dad since i was old enough to walk he is my oldest fishing partner and best friend.  But back to the shows. I would have to say that Hank Parker is my favorite, i dont know if its watching his relationship with his kids or the fact me and my dad would record it on VHS every saturday and watch it when we got home from the lake.  But he is a swell guy in my mind, and he dont seem to stretch or take anything to the extreme.  He dont hide the fact that sometimes it takes three days to make a show.  He just seems like a good old country boy out making a living doing what he loves.



Hank is a great guy. He is just as nice in person as he is on tv. We have worked many fishing shows together. He can tell some stories and will keep you laughing the whole time. He spends all the time he can with the kids that come and see him at the show. I meet Roland Martin and Bill Dance a couple times now and could not stand being around them. They are all idiots.


----------



## sbroadwell (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah, it seems that Roland Martin is widely disliked. I've never spoken with a pro that actually likes him.
And, I can see why, after fishing twice at his place on Ockeechobee.
He is a really good fisherman, though. I guess it just takes all kinds.


----------



## mbogue83 (Feb 13, 2010)

yall must not have dish because i dont get any of those channels.


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 13, 2010)

1st best- hank parker
2nd best- fish fishburn 
3rd- jimmy huston
1st worst roland, bill,orlando, charlie, and most of all beat charlie moore.


----------



## littleguy (Feb 13, 2010)

one show that i liked was larry nixon's show. it was the only one that told you the lake, conditions, tactics, and seemed like it was filmed in one day. he actually had a couple of shows that he did not kill the fish. he talked about why he adjusted the presentation/tactics/techniques and did not go crazy with antics. i guess when there are too many channels with time slots that need  to be filled, anybody with a camcorder can get on tv.


----------



## fburris (Feb 13, 2010)

Fish Fishburne...I had to turn the channel when it would show anything about him. He was the most obnoxious person I ever saw on TV.


----------



## fburris (Feb 13, 2010)

1st best-Bill Dance
2nd best-Hank Parker
3rd- Im really liking Zona..He could move up..
4th-Jimmy Houston

1st worst-Fish Fishburne
2nd-Roland Martin
ties 2nd-Charlie Moore


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 13, 2010)

I might bludgeon Charlie Moore with a rubber mallet if I ever saw him in person.  What a waste of airtime!

In person, I can vouch for Hank Parker, Jimmy Houston, Al and Ron Lindner, Guido and Dion Hibdon, Larry Nixon, Shaw Grigsby, Mark Davis, and KVD as being genuinely nice guys, regardless of what you might think of their on-camera personae.

Yeah, I know Jimmy shot a deer in a pen.  We all make mistakes.


----------



## pawpawreese (Feb 13, 2010)

Hank Parker is my favorite fishermen on TV.  I've never come up with anything I dislike about him.  I will say this.....Once someone gets famous,  it's a big mistake to forget where they came from!  If you forget the "common folk" and the future of fishing (children),  IMHO  your career is doomed!  If I see Roland Martin on the TV,  I change the channel!  I can't stand to watch of listen to him!


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't care for Bill Dance, Charlie Ingram with the fishing U, or Roland Martin much because I think they do a horrible job of teaching people much and they hardly ever fish public water. I do like the Scott Martin Challenge (wish it would come back on TV), Hank Parker, FLW outdoors, Bassmaster, the Bass Pros, and luckycraft's show. The rest are ok. I also don't care for Babe Winkleman's show, North American Fisherman, or Linder's show..well because I am a southern fisherman and don't care anything about walleye or pike.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Fish Fishburn Biggest idiot in fishing show history!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrzq4fGa1bY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrzq4fGa1bY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Wow.......


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a very personal experience I could share about ole Roland and me and my son Hunter Jack from the bassmaster classic two years ago and let's just say......he was a REAL jerk to me and my son.  I lost any and all respect for the man that day.  I got a picture of the event that I will try to dig up......the look on Roland's face will tell you what he thought about us coming up to him to take a picture with him..........it was terrible!


----------



## savage_15 (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you georgiaboy i dont beleive we have those fish in georgia lol


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 13, 2010)

i forgot all bout zona as a tv guy he ranks #1  for sure. 

as for charlie moore i have sent in at least 30 request for him to come to oconee and do a challenge against me or some other guys. i even went as far as to raise the stakes on my side to 10000.00 still no reply. if anyone can get him to come my challenge still stands.

oh wait i know where this will go that offer is only good for charlie moore. the rest will just have to wait and take my money in a t-ment.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 13, 2010)

I just don't think I could spend a full day in a boat with Roland or Charlie Ingram.

Couldn't be worth it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 13, 2010)

I also watched Roland this morning.
I called my wife in to watch some of him.
Her comment:   "Does he ever shut up?"


----------



## jackherber (Feb 14, 2010)

John Gilesspie. I know this tags me as a "dam Yankee"  ( I stayed) And you only get his show, Wisconsin Waters and Woods, on dish but if I ever had to be in a boat with him, I guarantee only one of us would come back in. Not only loud and obnoxious but he has no hesitation to grab anyone's fish away from them to hold up for the camera. I only watch it 'cause he fishes some of the same water that I grew up on.


----------



## fburris (Feb 14, 2010)

southernboy9206 said:


> Been fishing with my dad since i was old enough to walk he is my oldest fishing partner and best friend.  But back to the shows. I would have to say that Hank Parker is my favorite, i dont know if its watching his relationship with his kids or the fact me and my dad would record it on VHS every saturday and watch it when we got home from the lake.  But he is a swell guy in my mind, and he dont seem to stretch or take anything to the extreme.  He dont hide the fact that sometimes it takes three days to make a show.  He just seems like a good old country boy out making a living doing what he loves.




He is as good of a guy as you will ever meet. His dad was a super guy as well. When sponsers signed him they surely got more than they paid for.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 14, 2010)

Cletus T. said:


> I got a very personal experience I could share about ole Roland and me and my son Hunter Jack from the bassmaster classic two years ago and let's just say......he was a REAL jerk to me and my son.  I lost any and all respect for the man that day.  I got a picture of the event that I will try to dig up......the look on Roland's face will tell you what he thought about us coming up to him to take a picture with him..........it was terrible!



You weren't wearing one of them crazy outfits were you C.T.......I can see where he might have been a little weirded out...........


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 14, 2010)

A few of you have named SOME truly BAD fishing hosts but none of them will ever,ever be worse than Iaconelli.......I would never step in a boat with him much less watch any video with him other than his meltdown footage........anybody got that on vid so we can see it one more time????Talk about a waste of space and oxygen.


----------



## BoosterC (Feb 14, 2010)

jackherber said:


> John Gilesspie. I know this tags me as a "dam Yankee"  ( I stayed) And you only get his show, Wisconsin Waters and Woods, on dish but if I ever had to be in a boat with him, I guarantee only one of us would come back in. Not only loud and obnoxious but he has no hesitation to grab anyone's fish away from them to hold up for the camera. I only watch it 'cause he fishes some of the same water that I grew up on.



You are so right, Jack.  I would have to stuff a sock in his mouth if I ever fished with Gillespie.

I work part time up in the Milwaukee area.  This guy is so obnoxious.  He is loud and never takes a pause or inflection between sentences and his gurgle when a fish is hooked.   "awwgggggghhhh good fish awwgghhh look at monster have a brat and beer what have you been doing come here and fish.aawwggghh yeah man.." 

The one thing he does that I do like, is film the week prior to the show being aired, so it is generally current info.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> A few of you have named SOME truly BAD fishing hosts but none of them will ever,ever be worse than Iaconelli.......I would never step in a boat with him much less watch any video with him other than his meltdown footage........anybody got that on vid so we can see it one more time????Talk about a waste of space and oxygen.



Yup, he's brash and loud, but he has an honest love for fishing and he is FANTASTIC with kids.  You would change your mind if you ever saw how sweet he was to the kids that come up and talk to him at tournaments.  He is the favorite of all the kids at those tourneys.

I forgot about John Gillespie...that guy is as annoying as they come, and he has no idea how to fish on top of that...he goes with a new guide every week.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 14, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Yup, he's brash and loud, but he has an honest love for fishing and he is FANTASTIC with kids.  You would change your mind if you ever saw how sweet he was to the kids that come up and talk to him at tournaments.  He is the favorite of all the kids at those tourneys.
> 
> I forgot about John Gillespie...that guy is as annoying as they come, and he has no idea how to fish on top of that...he goes with a new guide every week.



Nope,you could'nt be more wrong bud,I'm not gonna change my mind one bit,Cant stand his bogus personna period..... and he's not the first or only angler to have an honest love for fishing or treat fans and children with respect and kindness either........

He MUST be on his P's and Q's now ...he has no other option after his "TRUE COLORS" came out with his tantrum display!


----------



## Perkins (Feb 14, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> i forgot all bout zona as a tv guy he ranks #1  for sure.
> 
> as for charlie moore i have sent in at least 30 request for him to come to oconee and do a challenge against me or some other guys. i even went as far as to raise the stakes on my side to 10000.00 still no reply. if anyone can get him to come my challenge still stands.
> 
> oh wait i know where this will go that offer is only good for charlie moore. the rest will just have to wait and take my money in a t-ment.



OMG!!..$10,000? are you Joking??? are you gonna fish out of the back of some Pro's boat or are you gonna take your boat?


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 14, 2010)

why would i fish out of some pros boat ?????take my own 4 sure. i can hold my own on that lake and you know that. i dont know how to take that comment please explain. beside charlie moore aint beat many of his challengers so why would he start now.


----------



## riprap (Feb 14, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> why would i fish out of some pros boat ?????take my own 4 sure. i can hold my own on that lake and you know that. i dont know how to take that comment please explain. beside charlie moore aint beat many of his challengers so why would he start now.



you can make that bet with me. I'll fish off the bank. You will probably get the challenge cancelled cause of bad weather or something just like you paid off the FLW officials. I'll be back.


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 14, 2010)

riprap said:


> you can make that bet with me. I'll fish off the bank. You will probably get the challenge cancelled cause of bad weather or something just like you paid off the FLW officials. I'll be back.



i know riprap i paid them off but they was spose to cancel it after i weighed in 30lbs on the first day . bad communications. dang verizon phones


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 14, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> why would i fish out of some pros boat ?????take my own 4 sure. i can hold my own on that lake and you know that. i dont know how to take that comment please explain. beside charlie moore aint beat many of his challengers so why would he start now.



oh and FYI i sent all them request in before i ever step foot in a pros boat also i had someone that was gonna front the money just for the natyonal advertising he would geet out of it. as i posted it could be me or one of the many guys that fish that lake that dont like CM. just cause i fish as a co angler with the pros dont make me think i know everything. it is a way for me to learn the lakes and how to navigate them, for when i can make the move to the boaters side.


----------



## Perkins (Feb 14, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> why would i fish out of some pros boat ?????take my own 4 sure. i can hold my own on that lake and you know that. i dont know how to take that comment please explain. beside charlie moore aint beat many of his challengers so why would he start now.



I am sorry dude but I give no respect for Co Anglers that act as if they are Pro's but fish the big leauges out of the back of a Pro's  boat. ZERO repsect. I might not ever make it in the big leauges but one thing is for sure, you will never see me as a co angler. 
I think co anglers are for women/elderly/ or  young uns? that being said you go on here all the time with this wealth of Knowledge but in fact most of the time you go AM? Then your gonna school Charlie Moore??  I don't think so?


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 15, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I am sorry dude but I give no respect for Co Anglers that act as if they are Pro's but fish the big leauges out of the back of a Pro's  boat. ZERO repsect. I might not ever make it in the big leauges but one thing is for sure, you will never see me as a co angler.
> I think co anglers are for women/elderly/ or  young uns? that being said you go on here all the time with this wealth of Knowledge but in fact most of the time you go AM? Then your gonna school Charlie Moore??  I don't think so?



i quess thats what makes me a better fisherman than you then dude. and trust me you will never make it in the big leagues because you only fish when you know you can catch them (which is not often) you talk of all your knowledge but i have been fishing hard and serious for the past 12 years to learn what i know and if i recall right i have not seen you donate or take anybodies money.

i made a decision last year to move on in my career and im doing it. if you stay round your local lakes thats all you will be is MR. local lake (nothing wrong if thats what you want) i only regret that i didnt try this a long time ago.

so you have no respect for co's i quess you got no respect for half the pros out there now thats how most got there start. as always eric perkins you are a joke that can not fish but you can cast your line. you know walk the walk talk the talk kinda thing. and trust me you must not know who CM is if you think he some great fisherman that cant be schooled.

AS FOR YOU THE CLASS ROOM HAS BEEN OPENED AND THERE IS A EMPTY DESK WITH YOU NAME TAG ON IT. ANYTIME ANYTIME.


----------



## steve lee (Feb 15, 2010)

*what????*


----------



## BCAPES (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite show is Al Lindner's Angling Edge.  Excellent show for all kinds of fishing and he is a super guy.  The only thing annoying is how they pronounce the word "tube" (tuuuuuuub) lol

Always a great life message at the end of the show too!


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Most fishing shows are pretty worthless, IMO.  I've said for years that the key to hosting a fishing show is to have at least one _really_ annoying personality trait.  It can be Jimmy Houston's giggle, Roland Martin's saying "son" every two minutes, Ike's screaming or Shaw Grigsby squealing like an 8-year old girl.

My favorite is Larry Dahlberg's "Hunt for Big Fish".  It's actually interesting.  Dahlberg doesn't act like an idiot, and it's not a 30 minute informercial like all the rest.  

In-Fisherman and Angler's Edge are also good if you can get used to those Minnesota accents.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite is Jimmy Houston, he is a good christian man who fishes for alot of good causes. The show last year with the boy who had cancer still gets me. I could care less what he did on his hunting show. Bill Dance fishes trophy farm ponds,yeah, but he still the most knowledgeble in my book, and World Greatest Fishing Show is A+++, Zona is a trip. I used to really like watching Roland Martin, but I can't stand the man anymore, him and his "Oh Sonnnnnnnnnnn, thats a 3,4, 8 pounder that fish was huge!!!", shut up!!! I really like Iaconelli, haven't watched his show a whole lot though, just once or twice. His passion is awesome!!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 15, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> i quess thats what makes me a better fisherman than you then dude. and trust me you will never make it in the big leagues because you only fish when you know you can catch them (which is not often) you talk of all your knowledge but i have been fishing hard and serious for the past 12 years to learn what i know and if i recall right i have not seen you donate or take anybodies money.
> 
> i made a decision last year to move on in my career and im doing it. if you stay round your local lakes thats all you will be is MR. local lake (nothing wrong if thats what you want) i only regret that i didnt try this a long time ago.
> 
> ...



It's just a fish man! The bass ain't never swam that was worth a $30,000+ bass boat that can go 70mph. Your nothing but a spawn of Ray Scott the man who ruined bass fishing! Just so you know the next time I catch a 5 pound bass it's going to take a hot grease bath, no catch and release here.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 15, 2010)

anywhere there's water, lord knows he'll be there.

love the show but i hear he's a bit on the difficult tip. threw some fella out of the marina he previously owned for keeping a couple of teeners!

Bill Dance is the bee's knees. Bill Bellis Boatel, pickwick.... and then some good farmpond catfishing... and let's not forget those mel tillis episodes.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever noticed another boat on the water where Bill Dance is fishing? Or, the fact that he has never caught, or at least put on camera, a fish under 5 pounds?


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, and x3 on Mike Iaconelli. I mean give me a break, who gets kicked out of the Bassmasters Classic for bad behavior?


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> It's just a fish man! The bass ain't never swam that was worth a $30,000+ bass boat that can go 70mph. Your nothing but a spawn of Ray Scott the man who ruined bass fishing! Just so you know the next time I catch a 5 pound bass it's going to take a hot grease bath, no catch and release here.



I didn't know Ray Scott has a show. He did use to be on the bassmasters.


----------



## geofff (Feb 15, 2010)

*Roland Martin*

Who cares? There are plenty of other decent shows to watch. He got "old" with me very quickly.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2010)

Bass fishing wouldn't be what it is today without some of the guy's names that y'all mentioned (be it good or bad).

Personally, I like Dance and Roland.  I've actually lost respect for Houston and Parker over the last few years.

I also don't think beating Charlie Moore would be much of an accomplishment anyways.


----------



## Baracus (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta love Jimmy and Hank, Cpt Blair Wiggins has a pretty sweet saltwater fishing show, Addictive Fishing.  Has anyone on here ever seen Johnny johnsons show, it's on the equalivant of fox sports south but in Arizona, I catch it on dish network sometimes, dude has the goofiest laugh I've ever heard when he catches one, its pretty awesome!


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 15, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> It's just a fish man! The bass ain't never swam that was worth a $30,000+ bass boat that can go 70mph. Your nothing but a spawn of Ray Scott the man who ruined bass fishing! Just so you know the next time I catch a 5 pound bass it's going to take a hot grease bath, no catch and release here.



what times supper i got the coleslaw and fries. you like lemon or tatar sauce. cant wait yum yum

oh i forgot a great show that use to come on get schooled by denny brauer. that was the one where he let 3 or 4 anglers use there boats and graded them on there control, map reading, and performance. then he went out and fished those spots.


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 15, 2010)

steve lee said:


>



RESOVLED


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Bass fishing wouldn't be what it is today without some of the guy's names that y'all mentioned (be it good or bad).
> 
> Personally, I like Dance and Roland.  I've actually lost respect for Houston and Parker over the last few years.
> 
> I also don't think beating Charlie Moore would be much of an accomplishment anyways.



I doubt that!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> I doubt that!



I don't.  They are the ones who brought bass fishing to the public and more interesting to the mainstream.


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Feb 15, 2010)

True Roland Martin is just annoying he shoves his sponsors down your throat so much that it makes it unbearable to watch. My favorite is Hank Parker and Bill Dance.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy had some great informational vidoes and held some records here in Ga for a short while.


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Feb 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> This guy had some great informational vidoes and held some records here in Ga for a short while.



Now thats funny !!!     Gary


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 15, 2010)

can I get an Orlando Wilson? anyone?

"you're watching the orlando wilson fishing show"


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Feb 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> This guy had some great informational vidoes and held some records here in Ga for a short while.



Aww Sonnn!!! Its 15lbs!!!!


----------



## fburris (Feb 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> This guy had some great informational vidoes and held some records here in Ga for a short while.



Yea, his stuff was awesome. I guess he was just ahead of time with his bait. Kinda like the Studabaker. It was fun to watch though. Poor guy just could get no respect. LOL. Thats the long cast, short cast guy, right? LOL Anyway, he sure is Famous...I can't tell you how many jokes I hear about him. BasserDrew had nothing on this guy!


----------



## fburris (Feb 15, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I am sorry dude but I give no respect for Co Anglers that act as if they are Pro's but fish the big leauges out of the back of a Pro's  boat. ZERO repsect. I might not ever make it in the big leauges but one thing is for sure, you will never see me as a co angler.
> I think co anglers are for women/elderly/ or  young uns? that being said you go on here all the time with this wealth of Knowledge but in fact most of the time you go AM? Then your gonna school Charlie Moore??  I don't think so?



Is 44 considered elderly? LOL! I do it to learn. But I am no pro? Are there pros on this board? What makes a pro anyway? I thought all you had to do was pay the entry fee and you can call yourself a pro. Oh well, I am learning all the time. HMMM...If you can make more money from the back of the boat, I would call that smart.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2010)

fburris said:


> Yea, his stuff was awesome. I guess he was just ahead of time with his bait. Kinda like the Studabaker. It was fun to watch though. Poor guy just could get no respect. LOL. Thats the long cast, short cast guy, right? LOL Anyway, he sure is Famous...I can't tell you how many jokes I hear about him. BasserDrew had nothing on this guy!



Last year I would start talking about him while fishing and have tears in my eyes (laughing). The guys I fish with never heard of him and would think I was an idiot but I couldn't help it. Every night I came home from work I couldn't wait to see what he had to say. Lanybird and I hit Lanier right after I made my prototypes and every 12 inch fish we caught we said was 10 lbs. It was a little too cool to take our shirt off though.


----------



## fburris (Feb 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> Last year I would start talking about him while fishing and have tears in my eyes (laughing). The guys I fish with never heard of him and would think I was an idiot but I couldn't help it. Every night I came home from work I couldn't wait to see what he had to say. Lanybird and I hit Lanier right after I made my prototypes and every 12 inch fish we caught we said was 10 lbs. It was a little too cool to take our shirt off though.



Yea, I got a broom handle in my boat...Just in case the fishing gets really tough...I can pull out my pocket knife and make me a lure...You do have to admit, that guy was funny...


----------



## 83_Dawg (Feb 16, 2010)

*Roland vs. Jimmy Houston*

I agree. Roland has an ego the size of a house. I was watching Jimmy Houston one Saturday morning and noticed he was saltwater fishing off Destin in a boat we used to charter every year (The Lady Em). When we went out on the "Em that summer I asked the skipper and mate about Jimmy. They both loved him, said how funny he was, friendly, etc. They told me Roland had been out with them too. Basically very unflaterry remarks in regards to his personality. He is a good fisherman but I can only stand him in small doses.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2010)

I have some favorites;


Johnny Johnson - bumbling oaf - just like me 
Shaw Grigsby - for his passion
Mike Icaonelli - for his passion too


Strike king pro journal, Bass pros and classic patterns are all good informitive shows.

I love Larry Dalberg's show too - if I was rich, I would be doing what he does.

Not so favorite;


Roland Martin - His show is one big blatant commercial, plus he always plays annoying banjo music every time he hooks a fish.

Tred Barta - Until I saw him, I didn't realise that such a big _Dillweed_ could ever exist.  Who does he think he is???

Another thing I do not like is a lot of these shows insist on having background music playing constantly.  It is usually the same music you get on porn movies.


----------



## larry foster (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Eric,

Can i fish out of the back of your boat one day. i won't bother you too much!


----------



## steve lee (Feb 16, 2010)

*oh yea....*

 Watch it larro you'll get u some two. i have  to fish in the front when we take his boat.nobody gets in the back it's bad luck.


----------



## JW2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love Bill Dance and Hank Parker! Shaw Grigsby makes me wanna jump throught the TV screen and push him off his boat!!!!!


----------



## yakfishingfool (Feb 17, 2010)

Hank Parker is by far my personal favorite. I enjoy Bill Dance too (even if he is fishing private stocked lakes). Jimmy Houston and Al Lindner both seem like good christian men, so I can get past the giggling and thick yankee accent. Roland and Shaw are the most annoying to me, but I'm so ate up with bass fishing, that if Bin Laden had a bass fishing show, I would be just sick enough to watch it!


----------



## carpro (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure do miss the old Tom "mann" and Tina show. now that was Entertainment.


----------



## mike t (Feb 18, 2010)

RE: Fish Fishburn Biggest idiot in fishing show history!

 Well all things considered, I have to stick up for Fish on his show.
I know him since we were the first bass club, or any organized fishing event that he attended.  Of course we gave him a hard time about 'Go Fish'.  But.. the back story to this is that the producers and money men did NOT want him to do a standard fishing show.  They felt the market was already getting overexposed.  Their brilliant idea was to make a show geared to children, since there were none on air at this time.  Claude resisted this premise...but the people who sign the check explained it to him in their terms.  Our way or no way.   Hence the Go Fish disaster was formed.
As far as his wackiness on the BASS tour and other public events, that is no act.  He was that way from the first day I met him.   In fact, the 1st tournament he ever fished was with me.  He won it from the back of my boat.  One thing about him that can't be denied, whether you hate him or love him, that dude can fish.
Another fish fact not a lot of people are aware of:  the way he came by the name 'Fish".  When we ordered our club shirts, his came back with an error on it.  The embroiderer mistakenly put Fish Fishburne on his shirts.  After a good laugh from the club to him, he decided to leave it that way.  ""Now you know the rest of the Story"......................


----------



## gottabowhunt (Mar 17, 2010)

Helped film an episode for the Charlie Moore Show yesterday in the Florida Everglades, and I can vouch for him and his guys, as being pretty down to earth, I know he comes off kinda obnoxious, but off camera the guy is all right, thx for him and his boys comin down...


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 18, 2010)

True Roland can be a real jerk, but one thing I do like about him is his info and the fact that he tells you where he is. 

Bill Dance has good info also but notice that all his fish on his shows look the same? Not saying that theyre prehooked, what I am saying is that he fishes and advertises himself and his signature series lures in farm ponds loaded with big bass and never says where he is. 

Grigsby on the other hand, #1 most annoying fishing TV show host! And his fish are prehooked. It's amaizing how this goes down: "that would be great to get into a spotted bass" then hooks into one. Then "all we need to seal the deal is a biggun" then catches a 7 pounder. total Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I watched him fishing frogs on grassbeds one time. It shows him make this rediculously long cast then you hear a splash right next to the boat that sounds like a 10 pounder and it's a 1.5 pounder.

Parker and Houston are great and Ike gets on everybodys nerves in the tournaments but i'm starting to enjoy city limits fishing.

That's just my opinion


----------



## Shankopotamus (Mar 18, 2010)

ratherbefishin said:


> Bill Dance is the worst one I have ever watched. He talks like he is reading from a text book and always fishing in the same overstocked  private lake. At least Roland tells where he is fishing and gets excited about what he's doing. Bill is like a robot.



Iaconelli with his SCREAMING! Acts like most fish are the first/ biggest he's ever caught.

Defending Bill Dance- his show is hands down the best for "instruction". He tells you what he's using, why and where he's using it, how to use it, and when to use it.
Not to mention his bloopers are a hoot!


----------



## nimrod (Mar 18, 2010)

I will give you a Roland story. My Dad was fishing Guntersville a couple of years ago. He was fishing a grass line in the main lake. He said it was during the middle of the week and no one else was around. Out of the blue two boats show up. The one boat was a guide from Guntersville. He parked his boat right in front of my Dad's cutting him off. Then Roland started fishing about 50 yards in front of them. He said the guide boat wouldn't let him go around and kept him cut off from where he had been fishing. I watched the episode after it was filmed. Kind of funny in the show you can actually here Roland bad mouth my dad. He had caught a really big fish but it got off before he could land it in the boat. Roland starts talking about the guy behind him playing the fish to long etc. 
   Anyone else ever run into him on a lake?


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 18, 2010)

nimrod said:


> I will give you a Roland story. My Dad was fishing Guntersville a couple of years ago. He was fishing a grass line in the main lake. He said it was during the middle of the week and no one else was around. Out of the blue two boats show up. The one boat was a guide from Guntersville. He parked his boat right in front of my Dad's cutting him off. Then Roland started fishing about 50 yards in front of them. He said the guide boat wouldn't let him go around and kept him cut off from where he had been fishing. I watched the episode after it was filmed. Kind of funny in the show you can actually here Roland bad mouth my dad. He had caught a really big fish but it got off before he could land it in the boat. Roland starts talking about the guy behind him playing the fish to long etc.
> Anyone else ever run into him on a lake?




That story right there just made me lose total respect for him. How can anyone be that classless? I can't stand guys that think they own the lake.

Tournament, TV show, whatever...If you're beat to your spot, there's plenty of lake for everyone. Go somewhere else, or fish behind them, not in front of them!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Mar 18, 2010)

firefighterfree said:


> Roland Martin is rude to a lot of people including children which is the future of our sport. There was a friend of mine that child had asked them for an autograph and Roland got down right nasty with the child.



I watched his show a little when I was younger.  Went to a boat/fishing show in South Carolina and I can honestly say that if there is one person I wish I'd never met, it would be Roland Martin.  I was maybe 11 years old and he was so rude and an absolute jerk.  He's a bad name for the sport and industry.

P.S. Haven't watched the show since that day.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 21, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> True Roland can be a real jerk, but one thing I do like about him is his info and the fact that he tells you where he is.
> 
> Bill Dance has good info also but notice that all his fish on his shows look the same? Not saying that theyre prehooked, what I am saying is that he fishes and advertises himself and his signature series lures in farm ponds loaded with big bass and never says where he is.
> 
> ...



Defending Bill Dance also, he is always fishing some trophy farm pond, buts its TV. Who is gonna listen to a man catching dinks all day?? The sponsors are the ones helping pay for the shows, so of course he is going to push their baits, but Bill Dance does not shove it down your throat like Roland Martin or some others, he is the most knowledgeable in my opinion.


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 21, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> True Roland can be a real jerk, but one thing I do like about him is his info and the fact that he tells you where he is.
> 
> Bill Dance has good info also but notice that all his fish on his shows look the same? Not saying that theyre prehooked, what I am saying is that he fishes and advertises himself and his signature series lures in farm ponds loaded with big bass and never says where he is.
> 
> ...




Roland Martin is indeed a world class jerk. I fished twice out of his marina on Ocheechobee, and both times he was insufferable.

I do think that all of the fishing shows do a lot of pre-hooking. I was at Seminole one time, and was shown a bit tank at the marina there, that was where they put big fish to be used for this. The owner told me that Roland, or another TV host, would call in advance and ask them to put a few big bass aside to use for an upcoming show.

Then, one time my son and I bumped into Shaw Grigsby in a little creek off the St. Johns. He was a really nice guy, btw. He and a guide had caught a couple of nice bass, and were going to "recreate" the catch for a magazine picture.  At least, he caught the fish himself, just in another location.

The fishing shows are show business, not fishing. Nobody will watch if no fish are caught.


----------



## JimC (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I use to watch Bill , Roland , Orlando and a few others years and years ago. I didn't really watch the shows for the guy's personality I watched to try to learn. Wishing I had a boat to fish out of. I was a bank fishing fool for a long time.
I have to say I did learn a lot from them shows. I did have the pleasure to meet and be in the boat with Orlando Wilson years ago in a kind of Bass Fishing Tournament. It was on Kenny Rodgers Beaver Dam Pond Farm , in Colbert,Ga. That's another story in it's self. But what I can say about him, He was a very nice fellow didn't mind answering any questions I asked him about bass fishing. And at the end of the Tournament he gave me a crap load of brand new poles, lures, and stuff. I guess that makes me bias towards him. Now this guy right here is funny as ____
 I like his take on the Professional Bass Tournament Fisherman. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u83NJwJb460&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u83NJwJb460&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I don't.  They are the ones who brought bass fishing to the public and more interesting to the mainstream.



My Grand pappy was catching bass back in the 30's and 40's only difference was he called em green trout back then.


----------



## Fire_Fisher (Mar 21, 2010)

*Shaw Grigsby*



joe k said:


> My honorable mention is Shaw Grigsby. I really enjoy his show but his voice sends shivers down my spine. Turn down the volume is what I do when he starts to squeak.



I second that one.....


----------

